# scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

## Bullet Dodger

Hi.

I'm getting alot of ebuild failing, when running an emerge -uDaN world, with the following message:

```

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

I think its got something to do with the kernel, but i'm not sure what.

My /usr/src/linux link is pointing at the corrct kernel version.

Can anyone help?

Cheers

----------

## Bullet Dodger

NM.

I complied the latest kernel (compiled and now running linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8. Did have linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4).

Looks like everythings working now.

Cheers

----------

